# Line in a Penn 309



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

I know most of y'all don't like the 309, but if you use them what type of line do yall spool them with for reds and 3' to 5' sharks?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

My dad always used 30# mono.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Would you recommend braid with mono on top.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I use 30# green Berkly big game only because you can get more line on the spool then with 40#.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

With standard drag washers, that reel makes 8-9lbs of drag, if I remember right. Thus, 25-30lb main line is optimal. Anything over that will not be used to its potential unless you are planning to thumb the reel, which would be an interesting learning experience on a 5' shark.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

CootHammer said:


> Would you recommend braid with mono on top.


I think people have gone a little crazy with that. With 30# line you can land 95% of the fish you'll be hooking with that rig. I would spool it with 30# and go fishing.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> I think people have gone a little crazy with that. With 30# line you can land 95% of the fish you'll be hooking with that rig. I would spool it with 30# and go fishing.


I'm one of those who advocates a combination of braid and mono for every reel. The addition of braid is for additional line capacity, which is never a bad thing.

I guess some of the decision depends on whether you are going to be casting baits, or yakking them. If you load a 309 with 30# mono, then yak a bait out 200 to 250 yards, which is not unusual for me, that doesn't leave you an excess of line on the reel. I personally feel better knowing if I do hook up on a big fish, I've got that spare 150 yards of braid waiting at the bottom of the spool.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Bigfost I will be yakking my bait out what #braid and how much would you recommend?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

The theory is to use a heavier braid than your mono topshot, so if you are about to get cleaned out by a big fish, your topshot will break before you lose your more expensive braid.

On my reels smaller than a 4/0, I use 150 yards of 50# braid followed by a topshot of 25# or 30# mono. 50# braid is the same diameter as 12# mono, so 150 yards doesn't take up much room on the spool. I think it's cheap insurance. I have gotten down into my braid on a few fish.

BTW, be careful fishing braid. It can slice a finger or hand in a heartbeat. On one of those fish that got me into my braid a couple of years ago, the fish was pulling hard and as I was thumbing the line back onto the reel, the braid cut my thumb to the bone. It's not a bad idea to have a pair of gloves handy if you get into the braid.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

when I surf fished with a 309 I would put a whole spool of 25# big game on it.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Good info man, thanks.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

I just recently aquired a penn 6/0 and backed it with 500yds of 100# braid with a topshot of 100yds of 80# mono.. 
My question..I used a uni to uni knot to join my two lines together will this suffice?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Justin_Smithey said:


> I just recently aquired a penn 6/0 and backed it with 500yds of 100# braid with a topshot of 100yds of 80# mono..
> My question..I used a uni to uni knot to join my two lines together will this suffice?


If tied properly, yes. Braid is "slicker" so you normally will want to put more turns in it than in mono. In other words, if you normally tie a uni in mono using five turns, put 8 or 10 in the braid. I usually use twice the number of turns as I do in mono.

Having said all that, I personally prefer the blood knot for joining most lines. It's not necessarily better, it's just a knot I learned early on and have been tying it for decades. I can tie it with my eyes closed.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

bigfost said:


> If tied properly, yes. Braid is "slicker" so you normally will want to put more turns in it than in mono. In other words, if you normally tie a uni in mono using five turns, put 8 or 10 in the braid. I usually use twice the number of turns as I do in mono.
> 
> Having said all that, I personally prefer the blood knot for joining most lines. It's not necessarily better, it's just a knot I learned early on and have been tying it for decades. I can tie it with my eyes closed.


Thank you for the info sir!


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

What brand Braided line do you guys prefer?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I just use what I can find for a decent price. I've got Power Pro and Western Tuf Line on my reels right now.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have been fishing with Suffix 832 and I like it better than Power Pro, and seems to be rounder.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

bigfost said:


> I just use what I can find for a decent price. I've got Power Pro and Western Tuf Line on my reels right now.


still want to hit the jetties old friend?


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Txfirenfish said:


> still want to hit the jetties old friend?


You bet Johnny. I'll just have to fit it into my work schedule. I'm working a lot of OT right now.


----------

